# Greenbean salad:How far in advance can it be made?



## danpeikes (Apr 21, 2009)

I am making a green bean salad that will be served cold.  I am thinking it will be marinated like a cucumber salad in a vinager dressing.  I usually blanch the beans and add raw red onion, shallots, and red and yellow pepper.  Should I blanch the green beans? And how far advance can I make this?  I want it be crisp and am afraid if I make it to early it will get mushy.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2009)

If I understand corectly the term "blanching" it is a very quick process and if done proparly will not make the beans mushy. You can easily make it half an hour to an hour in advance.


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

blanch/shock your veggies & they'll not only be brighter, they'll taste great!


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 21, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> If I understand corectly the term "blanching" it is a very quick process and if done proparly will not make the beans mushy. You can easily make it half an hour to an hour in advance.


 Can it be made a day or 2 in advance?


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> Can it be made a day or 2 in advance?


 
can you mix your dressing & blanch your beans, then combine later?


----------



## recipedirect (Apr 21, 2009)

I think it would be fine to make a day ahead.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2009)

Couple hours are also fine. I would not recomend any salad containing onions to sit over night. Not a good idea.


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm fretful 'bout the vinegar, too.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 21, 2009)

Hm, how do I edit my post? Actually I'm wondering about English, should I have said sit instead of seat?


Hm, now I see edit botton on this post. How long do we have before it goes away?


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

20 minutes, mr. charlie.


----------



## danpeikes (Apr 21, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Couple hours are also fine. I would not recomend any salad containing onions to seat over night. Not a good idea.


Why not??


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 21, 2009)

When I have made a green bean salad using fresh beans (blanched first), they have tended to turn color (that army green) because of the acid in the dressing if they sit too long in it.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't remember, it's been years since I've read/learned about the problem with onions left over night. Some stuff they emit, that is not good for you, I mean for people.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes Charlie, you meant sit. I will edit it for you.

I would not worry about the onions either. There are millions of recipes with onions and vinegar in which they sit overnight or longer. 

As for how long in advance you can make this, I am not really sure. I would recommend trying it ahead of time. You don't need to make a full batch even. Mix up a small amount of the dressing and blanch a couple of beans and combine them and let them sit. Taste one after a few hours and after sitting overnight. You could also try the same thing without blanching them to see if you like it that way too.


----------



## Constance (Apr 22, 2009)

I would make it the day before, to give the beans time to absorb the flavors in the dressing. I always make my bean, pasta and potato salads the day before, as they taste better the second day.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2009)

Constance said:


> I would make it the day before, to give the beans time to absorb the flavors in the dressing. I always make my bean, pasta and potato salads the day before, as they taste better the second day.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 23, 2009)

I think we need an onion expert here. Unless onions today are diferent from 20 years ago, I know for sure that it is not a good idea to live them overnight.

Beans in dressing are fine of course. Though maybe dressing would be good for onion too, if it has vinegar in it. 

Any onion experts?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with Connie and GB here.  A day will let the flavors blend or simply ALL day if you are serving them at night.  You can always cut back a bit on your onions/shallots, but, I don't think that is necessary.  Just remember that when you blanch your beans keep track of the time.  Strain them and put them in an ice water bath for the same amount of time.  This will keep them crisp and I guarantee they won't turn mushy.


----------

